# First M.A.C Store that was opened in the UK?



## MakeupOnMyMind (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone knows where was the first M.A.C store to be opened in the UK, And in which year that happened?

  	Thanks.


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 12, 2011)

All I know it was in 2001  Probably in London.


----------

